
Git Branches Considered Harmful - xyzzyb
http://unprotocols.org/blog:24
======
xyzzyb
For the record, I disagree with the article but thought the idea was
interesting.

Public branches are useful for all kinds of things. I really can't picture
doing any serious development without them. Intra-project pull requests alone
are all sorts of useful.

